# Suggestion re "Remember Me" default



## pakua (Nov 27, 2004)

At least one other forum I use has the "Remember Me" box default as unchecked, whereas your default is checked.

Personally, I think the unchecked default is safer for those who use shared computers, and wonder if you would entertain changing it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Nov 27, 2004)

I don't recall a setting for that, but will try to look into it.

Makes sense to me. 

Thanks!


----------



## Flatlander (Nov 28, 2004)

In my experience, if you remember to log out before you close the window, the forum will stop remembering you, and the next time someone visits the forum from your computer, they will need to log in again.


----------



## MA-Caver (Nov 28, 2004)

Flatlander said:
			
		

> In my experience, if you remember to log out before you close the window, the forum will stop remembering you, and the next time someone visits the forum from your computer, they will need to log in again.


Well considering that it's extremely rare that someone would even be at my computer I don't worry about it too much. Still the remember me is a good thing for those with shared computers... it'll keep the ole' memory cells a working and not collecting dust.


----------

